# Any good motorcycle mechanics in Burlington?



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I know of Stoney Creek Choppers but I've never been there. Any recommendations? I'm buying a Harley, the nearest dealer seems to be N-O-T-L, I'd like to find someone close by for routine maintenance and mods. Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2017)

The beauty about HD's are that most every part 
is interchangeable throughout models/years.
Buy a shop manual and do your own work.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Killbride Cycle. Johnny Anger will look after you. He started out on Harley's at Racers edge in Milton .30 years in the business.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There's a repair shop within walking distance of my house. 1230 Main st E Hamilton


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> The beauty about HD's are that most every part
> is interchangeable throughout models/years.
> Buy a shop manual and do your own work.


Yep, Get a manual. And from the sound of them motors I don't think you'd ever even need to set timing.... lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2017)

trade it for a guitar. Kijiji will help you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> The beauty about HD's are that most every part
> is interchangeable throughout models/years.
> Buy a shop manual and do your own work.


Try to put 2013 Glide parts on a 2000 Glide and see what happens. If he's buying new then wait until the warranty wears off.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> I know of Stoney Creek Choppers but I've never been there. Any recommendations? I'm buying a Harley, the nearest dealer seems to be N-O-T-L, I'd like to find someone close by for routine maintenance and mods. Cheers


What are you planing to buy? I found a '56 Servi-car in B.C. so I have to sell the Shovel.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

@Electraglide, most likely an Iron.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> @Electraglide, most likely an Iron.


What year?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

@Electraglide, I'm buying new and waiting for the 2018s to come out this September hoping they will offer a factory 1200.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> @Electraglide, I'm buying new and waiting for the 2018s to come out this September hoping they will offer a factory 1200.


Not too sure if they do. 883, yes but to build it up to 1200 would kill the warranty.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

@Electraglide, they only offer the Iron with an 883. I wrote I'm hoping for a factory 1200, so no warranty voiding. Fat chance they'll offer it but my fingers are crossed. I also learned today that Oakville is getting a Harley dealership this summer. I'll buy a 2017 if they give deals on opening day.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I went to the Harley Davidson museum in Milwaukee, it was pretty amazing

and I don't even own one. I think it would be a must-visit for anyone into Harley's. They have kept a mint model from nearly every year of manufacturing, and they're all on display

link:

Visit the Harley-Davidson Museum® | Harley-Davidson USA


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> @Electraglide, they only offer the Iron with an 883. I wrote I'm hoping for a factory 1200, so no warranty voiding. Fat chance they'll offer it but my fingers are crossed. I also learned today that Oakville is getting a Harley dealership this summer. I'll buy a 2017 if they give deals on opening day.


1200 Sportster Custom is probably as close as you'll get.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is a full size showroom and shop on Parkdale in Hamilton. I forget the name but the showroom and shop are massive


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Buy a Honda. You will need a mechanic a lot less.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Buy a Honda. You will need a mechanic a lot less.


Yup 'cause after a year it breaks down and the parts to repar it are not available so you have to buy a new one. Try and find parts for a 5 year old honda.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Yup 'cause after a year it breaks down and the parts to repar it are not available so you have to buy a new one. Try and find parts for a 5 year old honda.


You've got to be kidding me. You know better than that. Harley's poor reputation is known by everyone who has had any real interest in motorcycles over the years and I know you are no exception.

Yamaha was cited as the most reliable motorcycle brand, BMW the least reliable, and Harley-Davidson next to BMW in reliability issues.

Another report on reliability......

What began as a battle of the motorcycle brands to show who makes the most reliable motorcycle has resulted in a nationalist showdown. Yamaha, Suzuki, Honda, and Kawasaki are all among the more reliable brands, based on our survey of more than 11,000 Consumer Reports subscribers. The predicted failure rates for four-year-old motorcycles ranged from 11 to 15 percent in this group.

The domestic brands Victory and Harley-Davidson fell in between the extremes, with 17 and 26 percent, respectively.

The remaining brands—Triumph, Ducati, BMW, and Can-Am—were among the more trouble-prone. In fact, BMW and Canada-based Can-Am are both estimated to have failure rates of around 40 percent by the fourth year of ownership.

*Reliablity by brand*
*Brand* *Percent failed*
Yamaha/Star 11%
Suzuki 12
Honda 12
Kawasaki 15
Victory 17
Harley-Davidson 26%
Triumph 29
Ducati 33
BMW 40
Can-Am 42


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Question to Harley riders ? If Harley did not exist would you still ride a motorcycle ? If so what brand would it be ?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

@Steadfastly - what is meant by failure rates? being stranded? the bike self destructed? It was non-repairable?

From what I've seen, anyone buying a bike is much more into brand loyalty (image??) than mundane things like reliability.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LanceT said:


> @Steadfastly - what is meant by failure rates? being stranded? the bike self destructed? It was non-repairable?
> 
> From what I've seen, anyone buying a bike is much more into brand loyalty (image??) than mundane things like reliability.


I thought that was self explanatory and didn't need to be spelled out.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i can only speak from my own experience with motorcycles, so ymmv. however, what i have found, is this:

harleys had a reliability problem at one time, but it seems to be long gone. they make a pretty reliable bike, and have for at least couple decades now. they also have the best chrome and paint finishes in the business, by a big margin. however, some of their designs have aspects i personally feel fall short. one example would be the way they like to bolt shitty mirrors on to most of their models, as if they were an after thought. if you buy a $18k bike, it shouldn't come with the same mirrors found on an entry level one. that said, i would own a harley no problem, as long as it was a used one. new buyers pay a much bigger branding premium. they are the gibson of motorcycles.

suzuki - i had 2 of them. they were well designed bikes that were very reliable. the trouble is, suzuki likes to deny issues that should cause a recall. i loved my bagger, but the chrome was shit. worst chrome in the industry, unless you know who hyosung is. i also had a smaller one, it was also a great bike, but had a weak clutch return spring. when they finally discontinued that model after 15 yrs, they never address the slipping clutches, and just let the owners fend for themselves. i will say though, i know people with intruders and marauders who went more than 1ook miles without cracking the cases.

kawasaki- i had a nomad for a while. it was a really nice bike. i loved it. well designed, and nice appointments. however, the nylon gear for the oil pump was an issue with alot folks, and the design change only happened after owners created a solution on their own, and kawi fixed it yrs later.

honda - fit and fish were great. chrome and paint is the best among import brands. their bikes are well designed for the most part. however, i have seen them duck warranty issues with alot of my buddies. they are usually the most expensive among the imports. the gold wing is one of the coolest bikes ever built. if you like to ride, but don't want to own a goldwing, dont dare ride one. if you do, you'll probably buy it. however, it is a complex machine, and goldwing owners seem to share the bulk of the issues with hondas. i would still buy one, because they are that good.

triumph - quirky, eclectic, fast. shitty electrical systems. parts are expensive and sometimes just flat out un obtainable.

hyosung- if you want a new bike, and this is all you can afford, don't buy a bike. keep saving your money until you can buy another brand. crap, junk, use any bad name you can think of, it applies.

bmw - i love their bikes but will never own one. they aren't reliable, parts are expensive and often hard to obtain. i nearly bought a friend's 1200c. it was an awesome bike, and a great idea for a cruiser. spent alot of time in his garage because when it broke, no one stocked the parts, and they had to be ordered. often had to be repaired with used parts because new parts just weren't available.
their idea of separating the suspension from the steering is genius though, and i wish it was more common, even if it's ugly.

the above is just my personal experience and probably not reflective of everyone's.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I thought that was self explanatory


Nope.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LanceT said:


> Nope.


You might consider having someone with mechanical knowledge buy your next vehicle.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> You might consider having someone with mechanical knowledge buy your next vehicle.


I can't believe you're being this much of an ass to a guy who was just defending your wackiness a few troll threads ago.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I can't believe you're being this much of an ass to a guy who was just defending your wackiness a few troll threads ago.


Don't fret, I should know better but I felt adventurous.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Don't fret, I should know better but I felt adventurous.


I wasn't but I am impressed how Steadly just keeps on tickin...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when most of the products are actually pretty good, brand loyalty isn't necessarily a bad thing. i can eat gif, skippy, kraft, pres choice and planter's peanut butter. they're all pretty decent. but i prefer skippy cause it's what i like. almost any new bike you could buy for the last 15-18 years is a pretty decent bike. go past that, and all it is, is what fits your taste buds the best


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> when most of the products are actually pretty good, brand loyalty isn't necessarily a bad thing. i can eat gif, skippy, kraft, pres choice and planter's peanut butter. they're all pretty decent. but i prefer skippy cause it's what i like. almost any new bike you could buy for the last 15-18 years is a pretty decent bike. go past that, and all it is, is what fits your taste buds the best


I still would never buy a Harley because of the reliability factor. I find most of them ugly except for their top models, a few of which are very nice looking bikes. And to be fair, their reliability, although quite poor, has improved immeasurable since the 70's and 80's. But if you like the Harley look, Honda has a number of bikes with that V-twin look but handle better and don't have the reliability issues that Harley does.

There are other bikes out there that are pretty unreliable too and I wouldn't touch them either.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

LanceT said:


> From what I've seen, anyone buying a bike is much more into brand loyalty (image??) than mundane things like reliability.


Well, that is one type of rider. 
I don't begrudge HD riders, I just couldn't justify the price of a new one. I'd be always thinking that I could have bought a _great _dirtbike, sportbike, _and_ cruiser all 3 for the price of a nice new hog.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Well, that is one type of rider.
> I don't begrudge HD riders, I just couldn't justify the price of a new one. I'd be always thinking that I could have bought a _great _dirtbike, sportbike, _and_ cruiser all 3 for the price of a nice new hog.


There is actually not a lot of difference between the Harley and a Honda of similar style. I think the Honda Gold Wing and Harley's competitive touring bike are both right around $30,000.00.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2017)

Honda's all my life. Not that they were my choice, just that the opportunity came up for them.
I started riding in '84 with a new, off the showroom floor, 500 Shadow.
A year later, I was rear-ended on that.
Next, was a used '84 750 Shadow. My wife, who I was courting at the time, rode a 500 Virago.
I convinced her to let me use that as a trade-in for a '88 1100 Shadow and I gave her my 750.



cheezyridr said:


> the gold wing is one of the coolest bikes ever built. if you like to ride, but don't want to own a goldwing, dont dare ride one. if you do, you'll probably buy it. however, it is a complex machine, and goldwing owners seem to share the bulk of the issues with hondas. i would still buy one, because they are that good.


Around '94, I picked up a '82 1100 Interstate really cheap.
I had to rebuild the bottom end of the engine, but well worth it.
All of our bikes are long gone.
The 750's still in the family though.
It was passed on from me > wife > brother > cousin.
It only has 25K klicks on it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> There is a full size showroom and shop on Parkdale in Hamilton. I forget the name but the showroom and shop are massive


Probably Poole's HD. I believe they re opened.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think you are correct on the name. If I was at work I'd ask all the Harley riders there. I know Tom at work has about 5 Harleys so he knows where to go


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Question to Harley riders ? If Harley did not exist would you still ride a motorcycle ? If so what brand would it be ?


Indian, Norton, BSA Hell even a Dniper or a Ural.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> You've got to be kidding me. You know better than that. Harley's poor reputation is known by everyone who has had any real interest in motorcycles over the years and I know you are no exception.
> 
> Yamaha was cited as the most reliable motorcycle brand, BMW the least reliable, and Harley-Davidson next to BMW in reliability issues.
> 
> ...


Then why don't you see a lot of old yamas and kawis and hondas on the road as everyday riders. My bike is 17 years old....runs with no problems and parts are readily available. My other bike is an '81. It runs but is a work in progress as far as things like bars, risers, gas tanks. etc. They guy up the street has a 6 year old Yama. It wouldn't start this spring and now parts are on order......might be here by Oct. As far as poor reputation goes, for people like me, Jon Q Public motorcycle rider who gets a bike rides for a year or two and then sells it is not a biker. Do you ride steady? Have a bike? Been riding street bikes for almost all your life? Or do you just quote things on bikes that are 4 years old or less.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> @Steadfastly - what is meant by failure rates? being stranded? the bike self destructed? It was non-repairable?
> 
> From what I've seen, anyone buying a bike is much more into brand loyalty (image??) than mundane things like reliability.


I've helped a lot of guys stranded on the side of the road


Steadfastly said:


> You might consider having someone with mechanical knowledge buy your next vehicle.


Don't know what you drive steady but if saqy the tranny goes can you fix it?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Well, that is one type of rider.
> I don't begrudge HD riders, I just couldn't justify the price of a new one. I'd be always thinking that I could have bought a _great _dirtbike, sportbike, _and_ cruiser all 3 for the price of a nice new hog.


I say the same things about houses and trucks. Too damned expensive for my taste.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> I've helped a lot of guys stranded on the side of the road
> 
> Don't know what you drive steady but if saqy the tranny goes can you fix it?


Yes. I have never seen a tranny go on a Honda. I guess they do if they are abused. I guess you have to know how to do that stuff on a Harley. I had a friend who had a sportser. Every time he took it out he had to adjust the valves. I think that was when you pretty well needed two Harley's, one to drive and one to use as parts. That may have been when Winchester owned them. Now that they are buying parts from abroad, their quality has improved immensely but are still way behind the Japanese competition as seen by comparison charts.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes. I have never seen a tranny go on a Honda. I guess they do if they are abused. I guess you have to know how to do that stuff on a Harley. I had a friend who had a sportser. Every time he took it out he had to adjust the valves. I think that was when you pretty well needed two Harley's, one to drive and one to use as parts. That may have been when Winchester owned them. Now that they are buying parts from abroad, their quality has improved immensely but are still way behind the Japanese competition as seen by comparison charts.


Winchester owned Harley? Do tell. And when was that steady? And quit quoting comparison charts you've read online and talk about what you know from riding various makes of motorcycles on and off the road. My '76 Ironhead needed the valves adjusted every once in a while. A 1/2" and 2 7/16" open end wrenches got the job done in about 15 minutes. You ever tried to adjust the valves on a honda steady.....they need it too. Takes a hell of a lot longer than 15 minutes. As far as abroad goes, I guess you mean Japan, Harley has been buying parts from there for a long time. Tell me steady, when was the last time you had a bike and rode it daily. And maintained it. Back to reliable......on my 17 year old Harley I've got almost 1500 miles on it so far this year.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Honda's all my life. Not that they were my choice, just that the opportunity came up for them.
> I started riding in '84 with a new, off the showroom floor, 500 Shadow.
> A year later, I was rear-ended on that.
> Next, was a used '84 750 Shadow. My wife, who I was courting at the time, rode a 500 Virago.
> ...


An 82 with only 25K? Hope the armature doesn't go on it. From what my older bro found out, they are not available any more.....but there are guys in the states who will make them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Winchester owned Harley? Do tell. And when was that steady? And quit quoting comparison charts you've read online and talk about what you know from riding various makes of motorcycles on and off the road. My '76 Ironhead needed the valves adjusted every once in a while. A 1/2" and 2 7/16" open end wrenches got the job done in about 15 minutes. You ever tried to adjust the valves on a honda steady.....they need it too. Takes a hell of a lot longer than 15 minutes. As far as abroad goes, I guess you mean Japan, Harley has been buying parts from there for a long time. Tell me steady, when was the last time you had a bike and rode it daily. And maintained it. Back to reliable......on my 17 year old Harley I've got almost 1500 miles on it so far this year.


Don't get mad because you are stuck with riding an inferior machine. Ride it and maintain it if you're happy with it but don't try lying and say it's better than a Honda, Yamaha or Suzuki. That just shows your bull-headedness in not accepting the truth. Regards, Steadfastly.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Indian, Norton, BSA Hell even a Dniper or a Ural.


 no Triumph ? Any how it is wind in the face for you E Glide. A lot of HD riders are just into the image.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> An 82 with only 25K? Hope the armature doesn't go on it. From what my older bro found out, they are not available any more.....but there are guys in the states who will make them.


Luckily, there's a private scrapyard I know of where the owner has a barnful of bikes/parts.
Strictly goldwing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Distortion said:


> no Triumph ? Any how it is wind in the face for you E Glide. A lot of HD riders are just into the image.


At one time, many years ago, Triumph was at the top of the racing heap. A few years ago they were making the largest displacement bike on the market. I don't know if they still hold that crown or not. Unfortunately, they are not known for their reliability either.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> no Triumph ? Any how it is wind in the face for you E Glide. A lot of HD riders are just into the image.


Had a Tiger that kicked back and did in my knee. That was surgery number 2. My '69 Norton Fastback was number 1.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Luckily, there's a private scrapyard I know of where the owner has a barnful of bikes/parts.
> Strictly goldwing.


My older bro found a place like that on the Sunshine Coast when he had his Goldwings. He still has one but now rides a 2010 'Glide.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Don't get mad because you are stuck with riding an inferior machine. Ride it and maintain it if you're happy with it but don't try lying and say it's better than a Honda, Yamaha or Suzuki. That just shows your bull-headedness in not accepting the truth. Regards, Steadfastly.


Tell me steady, do you ride? Have you ridden various bikes long enough to actually have any say in the matter. My older brother has ridden Wings for years. He also has ridden longer than me. We both started out on Dad's bikes......back in the days when there were basically no Japanese bikes in North America. His bikes were as reliable as my various Harleys. And part of being a reliable bike is being able to get parts for it when it breaks down. Bullheaded? Yup. Lying? Being called that by a goof who is a master at it seems like a compliment for me. So mrs. steady, I've ridden Honda's, Yamas, Kawi's, Nortons, BSA's, Triumphs, Guzzi's Harleys and a few other brands over 55 or so years of riding. The funny thing is I know a lot of people who ride and who have been riding for years and none of them say another guys ride is unreliable and inferior just because it's a different brand from what they ride. Even those snowmoblies on wheels. 
Here's something mrs. steady.....pictures of some of my bikes have graced this site over the years I've been on it. Surely you must have pictures of some of the bikes you've ridden fairly often over the last 10 years that you could post. 15? How about in the last year, month, week, day?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

double post.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> The funny thing is I know a lot of people who ride and who have been riding for years and none of them say another guys ride is unreliable and inferior just because it's a different brand from what they ride.


When I purchased my first street bike (500 Shadow) in '84, I pulled up beside a 'paradice' member at the lights.
It was only the second day that I was out and I was nervous. 
He looked over and said 'nice bike'.
I said 'thank you, too bad it's not a Harley though'. 
He replied 'Doesn't matter. You're in the wind. That's what counts'.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> When I purchased my first street bike (500 Shadow) in '84, I pulled up beside a 'paradice' member at the lights.
> It was only the second day that I was out and I was nervous.
> He looked over and said 'nice bike'.
> I said 'thank you, too bad it's not a Harley though'.
> He replied 'Doesn't matter. You're in the wind. That's what counts'.


Yea, I found more camaraderie than competition between 'us' when I rode sportbikes. We were all in the wind and our attitude was (or should have been) "it's us against all these tintops". The Harley guys didn't always wave as we met on the road but they'd always chat at coffee shops or gas stations. We as guitarists/musicians could learn something from that. 

..........and I heard steadly puts a big fan by his computer so he can be 'in the wind' while he lives and rides vicariously through utube.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> When I purchased my first street bike (500 Shadow) in '84, I pulled up beside a 'paradice' member at the lights.
> It was only the second day that I was out and I was nervous.
> He looked over and said 'nice bike'.
> I said 'thank you, too bad it's not a Harley though'.
> He replied 'Doesn't matter. You're in the wind. That's what counts'.


Yup.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


But does it make regular, plain jane coffee.....by the gallon.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> At one time, many years ago, Triumph was at the top of the racing heap. A few years ago they were making the largest displacement bike on the market. I don't know if they still hold that crown or not. Unfortunately, they are not known for their reliability either.


They say Chang Jiangs, Urals and Dnepers are unreliable too but they go places where Hondas and the like would just die. Especially stock off the showroom floor models.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, I found more camaraderie than competition between 'us' when I rode sportbikes. We were all in the wind and our attitude was (or should have been) "it's us against all these tintops". The Harley guys didn't always wave as we met on the road but they'd always chat at coffee shops or gas stations. We as guitarists/musicians could learn something from that.
> 
> ..........and I heard steadly puts a big fan by his computer so he can be 'in the wind' while he lives and rides vicariously through utube.


I heard the fan blows down below the table.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

I've been riding for almost 30 years. Honda, Suzuki, Yamaha to start... and Harley's for the past 12 years. I've never experienced the poor quality issues that are sometimes talked about with reference to HDs. Perhaps I'm lucky. But I think that minset is more a nod to the past, and not as relevant to the more current lineup.

Riding puts a smile on my face every single time, and I'll give a wave to any fellow rider passing by, regardless of what they're riding.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Tim Plains said:


> I know of Stoney Creek Choppers but I've never been there. Any recommendations? I'm buying a Harley, the nearest dealer seems to be N-O-T-L, I'd like to find someone close by for routine maintenance and mods. Cheers


With regard to the OP... I suggest buying the Service Manual when you get the bike. Much "_routine maintenance and mods_" you can do yourself with relative ease. You might even have fun doing it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Gimper said:


> With regard to the OP... I suggest buying the Service Manual when you get the bike. Much "_routine maintenance and mods_" you can do yourself with relative ease. You might even have fun doing it.


Back to the OP. Not knocking what you say Gimper but aside from the service manual, which isn't cheap but a hell of a lot better than the owners manual, there's a bunch of special tools you might need to service the bike. Top of the list, if you're like me, is a good bike lift. Not cheap. A good and complete set of torx and allen sockets....1/4 and 3/8ths drive.....comes in handy too. Check to see what mods you can do without screwing up the warranty. 


Gimper said:


> I've been riding for almost 30 years. Honda, Suzuki, Yamaha to start... and Harley's for the past 12 years. I've never experienced the poor quality issues that are sometimes talked about with reference to HDs. Perhaps I'm lucky. But I think that minset is more a nod to the past, and not as relevant to the more current lineup.
> 
> Riding puts a smile on my face every single time, and I'll give a wave to any fellow rider passing by, regardless of what they're riding.


30 years.....you're just getting started. My 'Glide is starting to get a bit of a rattle around the cams, the speedometer sometimes doesn't work, I've had to replace the oil pressure gauge and a seal at the base of the rear cyl. had to be replaced....under warranty. Not bad for a 17 year old bike. The only other major thing I've had to do with one of my Harleys was when my 1976 Ironhead ate the rear piston on the way back from the first Merritt Music Fest back in 1993. Just a question tho....a nod to the past? Are you saying that older Harleys were prone to breaking down a lot? I don't remember a lot of breakdowns that were the bikes faults and they took a hell of a lot of shit and abuse from us and still kept on running. 
I hear what you are saying about being in the wind. Yesterday I went for a short ride. About 70 or so miles out I ran into a little bad weather and turned around. Rain, hail and 80+k sidewinds made the ride back a little interesting. Had to stop for an accident on hway 2 and the wind almost blew the bike over. I wave at anyone on a bike too.....no matter what the bike is and that includes bike heat. Sometimes instead of waving I give signals. Pat the top of your helmet.....radar/heat ahead. Pump your fist in the air.....throttle up/clear road.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> 30 years.....you're just getting started.


Nearly 30 years riding for a guy who's 45 is not bad. 
I hope you're right and I am just getting started and will have many more great years of riding ahead of me!


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Gimper said:


> With regard to the OP... I suggest buying the Service Manual when you get the bike. Much "_routine maintenance and mods_" you can do yourself with relative ease. You might even have fun doing it.


Totally agree. I already bought the manual. I have a stand that holds the bike up right but I don't have a lift (yet). 

As for Harley reliability, everything I've read and talked to people in person about is positive. Everyone says EVOs are rock solid and that I should get 150,000 kms out of it before the issues start. I know one guy with a Nightster, 2007 I think, with over 120,000 kms and no problems.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> Totally agree. I already bought the manual. I have a stand that holds the bike up right but I don't have a lift (yet).
> 
> As for Harley reliability, everything I've read and talked to people in person about is positive. Everyone says EVOs are rock solid and that I should get 150,000 kms out of it before the issues start. I know one guy with a Nightster, 2007 I think, with over 120,000 kms and no problems.


I need the lift 'cause my knees won;t take the crouching anymore and it's easier to work on a bike at about waist level. Evo's aren't bad but I prefer Shovels.....you can work on them with normal tools. The only problem with Shovels is the Harleys and old dogs syndrome. That being said my " '77" would show up places that the newer bikes wouldn't. I hope you got the official service manual.....worth every penny.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I pulled up beside a 'paradice' member at the lights.
> It was only the second day that I was out and I was nervous.
> He looked over and said 'nice bike'.
> I said 'thank you, too bad it's not a Harley though'.
> He replied 'Doesn't matter. You're in the wind. That's what counts'.





High/Deaf said:


> Yea, I found more camaraderie than competition between 'us' when I rode sportbikes. We were all in the wind and our attitude was (or should have been) "it's us against all these tintops". The Harley guys didn't always wave as we met on the road but they'd always chat at coffee shops or gas stations.





Gimper said:


> Riding puts a smile on my face every single time, and I'll give a wave to any fellow rider passing by, regardless of what they're riding.





Electraglide said:


> I wave at anyone on a bike too.....no matter what the bike is and that includes bike heat.


I wave at everybody too. I don't consider myself that old, but some people seem surprised to see a sportbike rider with grey hair (when I take my lid off at the gas station I usually get a chuckle at some of the looks I get).
Anyway, I find a fair number of cruiser guys won't wave back at a sportbike. I've developed a theory, maybe not true but it makes me feel better.  I tell myself they are new riders clinging on in terror or just don't care about bikes enough beyond their own brand or bike type. Bikes for them are more like "fashion accessories". 
Guys that have rode enough will take any kind of bike if the other choice is no bike.
So the other day I'm on the highway and a group of about a dozen hogs is coming the other way. I wave, expecting the common "ignore", and wouldn't you know it, every damn last one of them waves back. What an awesome feeling. I was choked up and had goosebumps for miles. That's real bikers.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Tim Plains said:


> I know of Stoney Creek Choppers but I've never been there. Any recommendations? I'm buying a Harley, the nearest dealer seems to be N-O-T-L, I'd like to find someone close by for routine maintenance and mods. Cheers


Get your bike yet?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Gimper said:


> Get your bike yet?


It's being delivered today. The exhaust I bought is still backordered, so it will be stock for now.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Tim Plains said:


> It's being delivered today. The exhaust I bought is still backordered, so it will be stock for now.


What exhaust did you order?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

@Gimper, V&H Big Radius.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> @Gimper, V&H Big Radius.


Oh dear. There are people here who won't like that. Your noisy bike will be noisier. I'll just have to turn up the stereo more if we ever ride together. Bagpipe music of course. Anyway get in the wind.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Gimper said:


> Nearly 30 years riding for a guy who's 45 is not bad.
> I hope you're right and I am just getting started and will have many more great years of riding ahead of me!


I've been on bikes and riding bikes all my life. I'm 67. My son is the same.....he's 37. Went for his first ride at 3 weeks.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Your noisy bike will be noisier. I


That's half the reason to buy a Harley. I've been riding it for a week now and hate the stock exaust. Just doesn't sound like a Harley.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought E-glide said elsewhere that he has stock exhaust.
You guys are going to have to duke it out over this one. Sound-off at high noon.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Tim Plains said:


> That's half the reason to buy a Harley. I've been riding it for a week now and hate the stock exaust. Just doesn't sound like a Harley.


I hope your not going to ride it to work at 5:30 in the morning, like my neighbor up the road. He's not the most popular guy throughout the summer. As I like to tell my neighbors, at least making noise is my hobby and not an unnecessary tangent to my hobby.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I thought E-glide said elsewhere that he has stock exhaust.
> You guys are going to have to duke it out over this one. Sound-off at high noon.


I do have stock exhaust for the glide. 3 sets in the shed.The ones on the bike are stock but with fishtail tips which are just a little noisier. The 81 has 2" tubes. The wife's 05 has has Kirkers. Tims V&Hs are just a bit noisier than mine.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Yep got to put some gutted pipes on to #$% off the masses. Don't give me the BS that loud pipes save lives because it is BS. The noise goes out behind you and the bad driver does not hear you either way.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Yep got to put some gutted pipes on to #$% off the masses. Don't give me the BS that loud pipes save lives because it is BS. The noise goes out behind you and the bad driver does not hear you either way.


Just out of curiosity, do you ride. As far as going out behind you, then how come you can hear noisy vehicles coming towards you. Like when the cops step out in traffic in front of you to pull you over because they think you are too noisy. The noise goes out in a sphere same as shock waves. I've seen people in front of me glance at their mirrors then go back to talking on their damned cell phones when they hear me pull up behind them. I can also hear the wife's bike when she's behind me.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Distortion said:


> Don't give me the BS that loud pipes save lives because it is BS.


That's like saying ambulance sirens don't do anything. Loud pipes do save lives. They prevent drivers from side-swiping you, drivers from pulling out in front (provided they don't have Zeppelin cranked), and pedestrians from walking out in front of you.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> That's like saying ambulance sirens don't do anything. Loud pipes do save lives. They prevent drivers from side-swiping you, drivers from pulling out in front (provided they don't have Zeppelin cranked), and pedestrians from walking out in front of you.


They let the idiots know you're there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

So where's the pics Tim?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's one from Camp Borden yesterday.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

forget about it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> Here's one from Camp Borden yesterday.


Nice pic.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Alright, (loud) exaust being installed tomorrow. Finally, I won't feel embarrassed pulling up next to another Harley. LOL


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> Alright, (loud) exaust being installed tomorrow. Finally, I won't feel embarrassed pulling up next to another Harley. LOL


Pull up next to the guy in the turbo honda and drown out the whine. You should never be embarassed pulling up next to any motorcycle. The pipes you're getting shouldn't affect your bikes performance or gas milage.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hard to say but the next thing to change is the wheels. Not a fan of cast wheels. Break a spoke and you don't have to replace the whole wheel. Might look good with a 21" on the front.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

@Electraglide, honestly, I hated the stock exhaust. Doesn't sound like a Harley.

I got the bike back today, stage 1 done. It sounds a hundred times better. I took the backroads from Richmond Hill to Burlington and had the biggest grin the entire time. Why would you say it doesn't affect performance? It boosts your power and a tune also decreases the engine temperature. I could feel a slight power increase and it's definitely not as hot waiting at a red.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> @Electraglide, honestly, I hated the stock exhaust. Doesn't sound like a Harley.
> 
> I got the bike back today, stage 1 done. It sounds a hundred times better. I took the backroads from Richmond Hill to Burlington and had the biggest grin the entire time. Why would you say it doesn't affect performance? It boosts your power and a tune also decreases the engine temperature. I could feel a slight power increase and it's definitely not as hot waiting at a red.


I said shouldn't not doesn't. You've ridden the bike for what, a week or so. Come back when you've ridden the same routes for a year or so, after the bike is broken in. About the only way to tell for sure is put the bike on a dyno with both old and new pipes on it. If your bike heats up that much waiting for a red then either the light is too damned long or there is a problem with the bike. Ah, hell, just ride the damned thing.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Two weeks, about 4,000 kms. I will dyno it after the 1200 conversion (which I said "F-it" and will have done in a few weeks) but not with the stock exhaust. It doesn't heat up that much. It's air cooled, so of course it gets warm. All I 'said' was it doesn't feel as warm as before.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Plains said:


> Two weeks, about 4,000 kms. I will dyno it after the 1200 conversion (which I said "F-it" and will have done in a few weeks) but not with the stock exhaust. It doesn't heat up that much. It's air cooled, so of course it gets warm. All I 'said' was it doesn't feel as warm as before.


4000 k in two weeks isn't too bad especially if your like me and work. I tend to take the long way home after work and average 100+ km a day. My bike gets hot even tho I no longer have the lowers on the road bars. I might put an oil cooler on it for next year. Doesn't make much difference in stop and go traffic but sure does on the highway.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Distortion said:


> Yep got to put some gutted pipes on to #$% off the masses. Don't give me the BS that loud pipes save lives because it is BS. The noise goes out behind you and the bad driver does not hear you either way.


What is more is my wife, myself and friends I have driven with have been startled and a few times very startled by loud bikes and have lost concentration for a few seconds. The last thing I want when riding are car and truck drivers around me who have lost concentration.

However, I believe strongly that those with loud pipes on their bikes are similar to those with coloured hair, shaved heads and the like who are desperately trying to be noticed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> What is more is my wife, myself and friends I have driven with have been startled and a few times very startled by loud bikes and have lost concentration for a few seconds. The last thing I want when riding are car and truck drivers around me who have lost concentration.
> 
> However, I believe strongly that those with loud pipes on their bikes are similar to those with colour hair, shaved heads and the like who are desperately trying to be noticed.


Yup. We want to get noticed and not run over by some fool who looses concentration that easily or can only hear what he sees in front of him. I wonder what happens when a diesel pickup or a bus or a semi pulls up next to you and you have both noise and pollution destroying your concentration. Actually we do it just to piss you guys off.....and it works.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ugh, not a fan of loud pipes either. Always think the guy looks/sounds ridiculous riding by.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2017)

TubeStack said:


> Ugh, not a fan of loud pipes either.


Not against you per se, but, those who have never been on a big bike, will not understand.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Most people that I see driving cars appear to be stunned. Cattle are more aware of their surroundings. If loud pipes startle car drivers into a state of semi consciousness now and again then it's probably a good thing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Not against you per se, but, those who have never been on a big bike, will not understand.


I think you need hearing to understand. That's why there are laws against loud vehicles in many places. It is irritating to most people and people who don't consider others and ride or drive these kind of vehicles lack empathy for other people. One member went so far as to post that he didn't care. If you know this irritates others and you continue with the loudness, you are the same, you don't care enough about other people and prefer to satisfy your own selfish desires.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

What was that old Tull song about the lemming hearted hordes. It just came to mind along with that line from Tennyson about "I mete and dole unequal laws onto a savage race who hoard and sleep and feed and breed and run red lights but know not me" ... there might have been something in there about self righteous people who drive cars ...lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> It is irritating to most people and people who don't consider others and ride or drive these kind of vehicles lack empathy for other people.


You obviously didn't understand my post that you quoted.
Reading what you typed, you've never been there.
All the different size bikes (and loudness that they entail) that I've ridden in my life makes 
a difference to the vehicles and pedestrians around me 'know' that I'm there. 



Steadfastly said:


> If you know this irritates others and you continue with the loudness, you are the same, you don't care enough about other people and prefer to satisfy your own selfish desires.


Nonsense. The 'irritation' makes people pay attention to their surroundings and the potential hazards of 'not paying attention'.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I think you need hearing to understand.


God bless you sweetie but you need to hear what's going on around you on the road.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> *You obviously didn't understand my post that you quoted.*
> Reading what you typed, you've never been there.
> All the different size bikes (and loudness that they entail) that I've ridden in my life makes
> a difference to the vehicles and pedestrians around me 'know' that I'm there.
> ...


Yes, I did understand it. I also rode motorcycles for years and understand completely how small and large bikes sound and how many people put "custom" piples on their bikes to make them extra loud. And I will stand by my irritation post. How would you like to have someone with those custom pipes living next to your ill mother and keeping her awake or robbing her of much needed sleep. Would you find that irritating then?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> I also rode motorcycles for years and understand completely how small and large bikes sound and how many people put "custom" piples on their bikes to make them extra loud. And I will stand by my irritation post.


So .. keep riding your low noise bikes then to satisfy yourself that you're 'not disturbing the neighbourhood'.
Am I correct then in assuming that you wont post here about someone cutting you off and causing you to wipe out because they never heard you coming?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Yup. We want to get noticed and not run over by some fool who looses concentration that easily or can only hear what he sees in front of him. I wonder what happens when a diesel pickup or a bus or a semi pulls up next to you and you have both noise and pollution destroying your concentration. Actually we do it just to piss you guys off.....and it works.


You would have a fair argument - if you could keep the noise on the roads and never have it get into people's houses. But how do you do that?

Numbnuts up the street goes to work around six in the morning, waking up everyone on his 'too cool for school' bike, and he's an old wanker mid50s wannabe. LOL

Perhaps you guys should go and research some 50's tech: bypasses or cutouts? You could have it both ways and not look as stunned as Mr Dressup-in-plastic-leathers up the street does.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> You would have a fair argument - if you could keep the noise on the roads and never have it get into people's houses. But how do you do that?
> 
> Numbnuts up the street goes to work around six in the morning, waking up everyone on his 'too cool for school' bike, and he's an old wanker mid50s wannabe. LOL
> 
> Perhaps you guys should go and research some 50's tech: bypasses or cutouts? You could have it both ways and not look as stunned as Mr Dressup-in-plastic-leathers up the street does.


But Mr. HiDeaf. Putting a bypass/cutout on a motorcycle is illegal. As far as noise goes, I live about 2 blocks from a main street here. I can hear buses, trucks and all sorts of vehicles. No biggy. Mid 50's....he's still young. You got a bitch about him going to work at the time he does.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, I did understand it. I also rode motorcycles for years and understand completely how small and large bikes sound and how many people put "custom" piples on their bikes to make them extra loud. And I will stand by my irritation post. How would you like to have someone with those custom pipes living next to your ill mother and keeping her awake or robbing her of much needed sleep. Would you find that irritating then?


Tell you what steady. You come here and we'll hit all the bike shops from edmonton to calgary and you can carry a little meter and listen and test all the stock bikes and how they sound. Nah, don't bother. You'd never do it. As far as someone with custom pipes living next to my mother....they did and she had no problem with it. Even when she was sick.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ah Hell. If I gotta explain you'll never understand. And steady, I find you irritating.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

One thing I notice about loud bikes, heck even emergency vehicles, is that if I can't see them I often have no idea where they are. This is often due to how different sounds enter the vehicle and bounce off different surfaces.
I've never really ridden bikes but I can understand the belief that if you're loud, you can be seen.
I'm not sure from other driver's perspective this is entirely accurate, judging from my sample of one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> One thing I notice about loud bikes, heck even emergency vehicles, is that if I can't see them I often have no idea where they are. This is often due to how different sounds enter the vehicle and bounce off different surfaces.
> I've never really ridden bikes but I can understand the belief that if you're loud, you can be seen.
> I'm not sure from other driver's perspective this is entirely accurate, judging from my sample of one.


Ride bikes long enough and you'll know it's not a 'belief '. Hopefully, when you hear something, like a bike or say a fire engine or ambulance you at least look around to see where they are. Getting run over by a ladder truck is a costly bummer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Ride bikes long enough and you'll know it's not a 'belief '. Hopefully, when you hear something, like a bike or say a fire engine or ambulance you at least look around to see where they are. Getting run over by a ladder truck is a costly bummer.


Let's start a private members bill to have all the horns off all motorcycles, cars, trucks and buses and just run straight pipes on them all. Then we'll all be able to hear everyone coming. After all, those horns aren't meant to be used, are they?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Let's start a private members bill to have all the horns off all motorcycles, cars, trucks and buses and just run straight pipes on them all. Then we'll all be able to hear everyone coming. After all, those horns aren't meant to be used, are they?


works for me.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I can tell you I was almost a victim of a serious crash caused by a Harley with illegal loud pipes. Cycling down a hill doing about 50 km and lots of wind noise and some idiot blows buy with his "look at me" "look at me " loud Harley. I thought a bomb went off and all I could do was keep it upright. PS- I rode motorcycles for many years both on the street and dirt. I know all about the fairy tail that loud pipes save lives.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> I can tell you I was almost a victim of a serious crash caused by a Harley with illegal loud pipes. Cycling down a hill doing about 50 km and lots of wind noise and some idiot blows buy with his "look at me" "look at me " loud Harley. I thought a bomb went off and all I could do was keep it upright. PS- I rode motorcycles for many years both on the street and dirt. I know all about the fairy tail that loud pipes save lives.


I don't think it's fair to blame loud pipes just because you got easily spooked.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> So .. keep riding your low noise bikes then to satisfy yourself that you're 'not disturbing the neighbourhood'.
> Am I correct then in assuming that you wont post here about someone cutting you off and causing you to wipe out because they never heard you coming?


I have never had that happen to me on a bike.

For the record, in many collisions involving cars that have cut people off, they say they never saw the other car. It's the person not looking that is the problem, not a hearing problem.

The loud bike nonsense is on par with "helmets and seatbelts don't save lives" movement.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Ya that whole Helmets are dangerous movement pushed by bikers. I remember that L.O.L. Kind of wish they would have got their wish, there would be less of them on the roads making all that racket.


----------

